# Boarding for a lot of reps !!



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

Im after a boarding facility for my reps, near wokingham ( 20 mins from Reading) 
Thing is I have quite a few - 2 beardies,3 Leos,2 cresties,4 frogs,3 yemens and 13 corns (mostly juv)
Anyone know of any near me ??


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Would it not be cheaper to have someone come to your house everyday and look after them?


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

probably, but ive not long moved from Liverpool and dont know many people down here - let alone anyone experienced in looking after reps ! They all have different requirements and needs !


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

The local reptile shop might be able to offer boarding or someone to go round to feed etc. Automatic spray system plus a daily feeding? I know I paid £7 per day for ONE yemen boarding at a specialist reptile shop.


----------



## ianwww (May 24, 2010)

berkshire reptile rescue is in bracknell maybe they can help you no sure but just a thought

Ian


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

janeann10uk said:


> Im after a boarding facility for my reps, near wokingham ( 20 mins from Reading)
> Thing is I have quite a few - 2 beardies,3 Leos,2 cresties,4 frogs,3 yemens and 13 corns (mostly juv)
> Anyone know of any near me ??


Why don't you try these out...

Animals at Home Franchising - Animal Ambulance / Pet Taxi

They are a Christian Charity run thing and will visit your house and feed and care for your animals for £8 a day!!! They are regional, but all know or are willing to learn by you what you want doing while you are away. They all have good Exotic people that they can seek help with if needed.

Remember though if you contact them that they can only charge you one fee of £8. It may be £10 in some areas.


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

Have you tried Pete at the Pet Emporium in Sandhurst. I know he boards peoples snakes and lizards when they go on holiday. Plus he is a sound bloke.


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

might have found somewhere AQUASPLASH in Reading. They are in the process of building a new rep room so looks like i will be going on holiday after all :2thumb:


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

There is someone in Bracknell that offers boarding, she is on the forum and her name is kizzy21_uk. Website is Reptile Retreat - Holiday Boarding For Your Reptile - Bracknell, Berkshire - HOME 

Good luck, hope you manage to get away!


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

yeh, i know about kizzi21 but she is away the first week im away. She was my first thought


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

glad u have found someone jane, soory i wasnt able to help this time.xxxxx


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

just bad timing but i will call you first ( and earlier) next time i go away x


----------

